

DotCloud (YCS10) announces sweet new dashboard in beta - shykes
http://blog.dotcloud.com/public-beta-all-new-user-dashboard

======
sgrove
This looks very nice, but stepping back for a minute of unsolicited-but-
hoping-to-be-helpful advice: "Get a real starter app launched on dotCloud in
under five minutes." - 5 minutes is a long time.

More or less, it means I'm going to have to do a lot of _up front_ thinking.
And all of the repos on the dotCloud github account are for app-templates, not
real 'example' apps (kudos to you guys for providing that, and for providing
__so much __other open source goodness).

As a comparison, the instructions for getting Kandan up and running on Heroku
are _literally_ "copy and paste this" and it just works, and opens up in your
browser when done. You can invite others in and start tweaking from there
(<https://github.com/cloudfuji/kandan#heroku>). Far less than 5 minutes -
really less than ~8s of your time, unless you watch it.

I'm not sure what your developer-acquisition strategy is, but have you thought
about reaching out to some of the big open source projects in the developer
communities you want to attract, and working with them to make dotCloud
deployments a kind of default? The quality of most open source apps is usually
pretty abysmal, but maybe that can be improved over the long term, and most of
these projects would love to have a 'standard deploy platform' to target.

